# Chavs and staffies!



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

*Kids who think they are hard and staffies!*

Today I was out taking Kia for a walk, who is a 5month old Alaskan Malamute. Walking through a field a bunch of chavy kids were 'anging out' and one had a staffy, and they walked closer to me. He goes "When yours akita is bigger like we shud breed and sell 'um to some kids init' I just looked at him and just said no. And then he goes "*weird pssssk sound with lips* Anywayz my dog wud rip ure rats throot out 4 brekfast *other kids started laughing*' I just started playing with his pup who was sweet and said, yeah looks like it and laughed. He hated it and walked off, doing that annoying thing again. Seriousley what is it with kids and staffies, I mean I waited 7yrs untill my mum thought I was responsible enough to keep a dog! And they use them as 'weapons':whip:

Edit: Not being predjudice towards 'chavs' just these paticular 'chavs'.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

To be fair not all 'CHAVS' as you call them use them as weapons so its abit unfair of you to brand all people who wear hats and trackies bad dog owners I understand some do but there not CHAVS there C**Ts


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> To be fair not all 'CHAVS' as you call them use them as weapons so its abit unfair of you to brand all people who wear hats and trackies bad dog owners I understand some do but there not CHAVS there C**Ts


I never said that.... I was aiming at people who are like that. Just in this incident they were 'chavvy kids': victory:


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately for staffies they attract the wrong type of owners in most cases.
Its a pity as I know many good staffy owners


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Golgarth said:


> Unfortunately for staffies they attract the wrong type of owners in most cases.
> Its a pity as I know many good staffy owners


I do too. My dad had a staffy who died a few years back who was an amazing dog and wouldn't hurt anybody. It's just very sad that they are being used just for people to look better. Same as like carrying a pointed article in public!:gasp:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

i think alot of people judge on looks too much
just ignorance tbh

not talking about you, but some people i see when walking my bullie


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mals and huskies attract chavs too....:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Mals and huskies attract chavs too....:whistling2:


Only rich chavs!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Mals and huskies attract chavs too....:whistling2:


I was just about to say this! They've soared in popularity around these parts.

A particularly sad story is that when I first had Willit, and he was being taken out for the first few times, I took him to visit my friend's shop on a nearby estate. Inside the shop was another Husky/Mal who turned out to be around the same age. Willit and him were playing for ages and wound up seeing each other quite a bit. I then hadn't seen the dog for a few months and my friend said it hadn't come into the shop either. We found out the other day that now it's 'too big and boisterous', the owners have given up attempting to walk it and (after only a few months of trying to house train it) have decided it's too dirty to be in the house so have got it chained up permanently in the back garden next to its kennel and the neighbours have said that it never leaves there. But of course because it's got its shelter, food, water etc. then there's pretty much nothing anyone can do about it apart from try to advise the people to give it to another home.
It's just so sad because I look at my dog and I know I give him a pretty wonderful life, yet so many people get these pups, which are so full of potential and give up on them at the first few hurdles. What pleasure anyone would get from chaining up a dog of any breed permanently in their garden, never to walk it or anything, is completely beyond me. You may as well just get a shed and stick some fur on it. 
Plus then there's the risk that that poor dog will be bored and distressed beyond belief and then perhaps turn on someone out of frustration and then be PTS.

Arghhhh. Sorry for the long rant but I really, really, really wish puppies weren't so cute, attainable and such a status thing to certain people.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its so sad when dogs just get left tied up in a garden when owners get fed up of then. 

Next to where my best friend used to live a similar thing happened.


This woman got a small jack russel cross but got annoyed with it after a month because it wasnt house trained and she couldnt cope with a puppy and 2 young kids so it got tied up outside in the garden. It would call at all hours for attention but it still took a good 3 months before my friend conviced the woman to give the puppy up. It was such a state when she got it. She wasnt able to keep it but I managed to find it a good home with one of the teachers at my college, so thankfully it had a happy ending.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope this story has a similar ending - plenty of people are apparently trying to convince her to get rid of it if it's seemingly such an inconvenience and just left to rot in the garden. The problem is though that a lot of people are happy to have the dogs just to say that they've got them - the whole status thing of being able to say that they own a Malamute, Husky, Staff - or whatever. It's pitiful.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

malamute are VERY Popular around my area and many of the owners are chav type people as you would say and as for rich chavs round here they sell for only 200 each the last ones i see for sale. cheaper than alot of staffys though staffs are also popular here. as times change chances are it will just be another breed thats how it is. i dont find the chavs a problem with there wanab hard dogs i find its the old peoples jack russells that always give me trouble as they let there dogs bark all the time run over and snap at your dog and they don't understand why your telling them ther (cute) dog needs to be on a lead:whip::2wallbang: and needs to be controlled


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Strange. Malamutes go for around £800 - £1000 fully KC registered ect. My dad is a breeder so mine was a present. It's really annoying how these kids get staffs/EBT just to make them look hard. What got me was the 'mine could rip yours throat out' I mean, who even thinks about stuff like that?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Strange. Malamutes go for around £800 - £1000 fully KC registered ect. My dad is a breeder so mine was a present. It's really annoying how these kids get staffs/EBT just to make them look hard. What got me was the 'mine could rip yours throat out' I mean, who even thinks about stuff like that?


for every 1 on the kc register there is another 4 un registered even alot of these so called respected breeders that only breed once a year so on breed twice just dont register the second litter, im on about other breeds not just malamutes. alot of the kc registered breeds are so badly bred to look good in the ring that half of them have so many proplems as they grow its a wonder they are aloud to breed them at all. eg the bulldog which since a bbc program the kennel club as desided to change its rules abit so least some breeds may hopefully breed for healthy good tempered dogs not good shape (in the eyes of the DOG SHOW ring) good healthy shape dogs eg police dog GSD compare them to a show ring GSD and they cant even stand right but as for chavs and dogs some how it does need to be sorted but without affecting normal good owners i keep two rottweilers and i wear a hoodie but they are pets not guard dogs like alot are. so all this chav thing is not helping my fav breed of dog much:bash:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> for every 1 on the kc register there is another 4 un registered even alot of these so called respected breeders that only breed once a year so on breed twice just dont register the second litter, im on about other breeds not just malamutes. alot of the kc registered breeds are so badly bred to look good in the ring that half of them have so many proplems as they grow its a wonder they are aloud to breed them at all. eg the bulldog which since a bbc program the kennel club as desided to change its rules abit so least some breeds may hopefully breed for healthy good tempered dogs not good shape (in the eyes of the DOG SHOW ring) good healthy shape dogs eg police dog GSD compare them to a show ring GSD and they cant even stand right but as for chavs and dogs some how it does need to be sorted but without affecting normal good owners i keep two rottweilers and i wear a hoodie but they are pets not guard dogs like alot are. so all this chav thing is not helping my fav breed of dog much:bash:


Ahh Rotties another of my favourite breeds! I never knew about the other stuff, my dad is a responsible breeder and only breeds about once a year or even two years depending on if he can afford the bills that comes with breeding. So never knew about that side of things!:gasp:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

of course there are many out there that breed for the right reasons but there are so many out there for the wrong but as long as there is someone to buy it, its never going change. i just hope the dog for a weapon goes away and they find a differant thing before it gives normal pet owners more trouble/bills just to keep there pet


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> To be fair not all 'CHAVS' as you call them use them as weapons so its abit unfair of you to brand all people who wear hats and trackies bad dog owners I understand some do but there not CHAVS there C**Ts


This does my head in. Personally, when I am talking about chavs I couldn't give a rats ass what they are wearing, its the attitude not the clothes. And yes, a lot of what i class as 'chavs' are idiots wielding dogs as weapons.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i personally think so called chav dogs has shifted an awful lot.....

i see more 'chavs' with akitas,malamutes and huskys near me.
the akita thing scares me a lot.


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

Not everyone who owns a staff is a chav. For one i'm fairly anti-chav, as i do appeal to the chav population. And i have a staff. Staffy come with a bad repuatation due to one or two assholes. Staffy as a breed are very loving loyal dogs, and the majority wouldn't harm and anyone. The few that do and due to the owner's abusive behaviour towards the dog at a very young age.

No-one should write of the breed staffy, just because the media over publishes the minorities.


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

I hate this! Imagine living in the northern counties of ireland which to me is the 'chav' capital of the world.Alot of kids round here have staffy crosses which are beautiful dogs, but a few weeks ago i was walking from my aunts home when there was a riot at the bottom of my road,further on up the road more kids where shouting etc when my nieghbour came out and asked them to keep quiet cos he was minding his grand-daughter. He owns a wee cairn terrier who sits in the front garden,after he went back inside the house one fella let off his staffy x at the cairn and started laughing when i shouted to them to leave the pup alone their reply was 'sure what are you goin to do,your own dog is tiny' after the staff cross stopped barking etc it ran to me for cuddles :S why are they deliberately trying to change these dogs behaviours. I was going to adopt a EBT a while ago and i hated that everytime i walked her i got dirty looks, she was sent to england though because i couldnt get the house sorted in time, so if anyone knows a white EBT called biance that they got from kenilworth dogs trust give her a hug from me


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

I know, staffys are such loving dogs. I just don't understand why people would want to change this about them. If its becasue they want protection, the dog that gets unconditional love will give it back, and protect its owner at any cost.


----------

